# Messermeister knives



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hello, 
just wondering if any of you have this type of knife or knives, and what you opinions might be.. 
Most of the knives I have are a mishmash of this and that, none that great, and I'm wanting to buy a couple of really good reliable ones and hopefully toss this lot!

This website makes them sound outstanding, but I would like to hear from someone who actually has one before I put so much money out.. 
Thanks..

http://chefdepot.net/messermeister.htm


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Moving this thread to Equipment, where there is more discussion of knives.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And now that the thread is here, let me say 

Messermeister is one of my favorite brands, the San Moritz line in particluar (scroll down). I like the weight, the balance -- they fit my hand well. I do not like having rivets through the tang, so I love the solid handle. And unlike Globals that have a virtually no bolster and an exposed heel, Messermeisters do not cut into my hand if/when I choke up on the blade. The sharpness is comparable to Globals (in the angle), and they keep an edge well. Finally, I find that many Messermeisters are deeper than comparable lengths with more of a curve, so I get a better rocking motion when chopping.

But you shouldn't take my or anyone else's word: the only way to know if you like a knife is to FEEL IT IN YOUR HAND. If there's no place near you where you can actually hold one, buy just one (maybe one of the less expensive sizes) to try it out.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

i have the 8" chef and the paring knife, i use them everyday and they are a good everyday knife, the elite that you were looking at. when i ordered them on line, i looked for free shipping and got the two as a set. paid a little less that way. for the money, a good knife, just my .02 cents


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the imput Suzanne & eds!
I'm really hoping I can find the Messermeister's in my area.. Checked some of my local shops yesterday but no luck so far.. I'm sure there must a supplier around here some where!
Unfortunatly buying online from the US is just a bit too costly what with exchange, duty, and that darn brokerage fee.. That one is unreal!

Right now my knives consist of a gift set of S&S [Schwarzegger und Sohne] Bavaria. I don't really like the weight of them plus they don't seem to stay sharp for very long.. 
I haven't been able to find any info on this brand except for the odd person selling them on ebay..

Also a couple of J. A. Henckels, but serated edge only.. 
And two oldies from my Mother.. They just say, Emperor Steel, from Japan.. These poor things have not much blade left anymore as my father used to put them through some old grinder machine he had to sharpen them up!! :lol:


----------

